# My photography site + info on how it's made



## Hurme (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello,

I just published an early version of my photography site, which you can see at:

Hannu Hurme Photography

It's based on content management system (cms) called Koken, that is designed especially for photographers and graphic designers in mind. You can read more about it here:

Koken - Creative website publishing

To see the included themes in action see:

Koken - Default theme demos

I haven't customized my own site yet, aside from hiding filenames and some other small stuff like that. I design and code websites for living myself and so far Koken seems very good for what it's made for. It is very early in its production so there are some bugs, but if the developers keep at it, it will be very good indeed. Installation is a snap, all you need is webhotel (host) with php 5 and MySQL and you're set.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2013)

Interesting!


----------

